# Live Edge Spalted Maple Dining Table



## USMCSergeant (Aug 21, 2012)

I built this table for a friend of mine. Originally this slab was well over 3" thick, close to 3.5". It had a bad twist and was very uneven. I built a router sled and used a 1" bit and over the course of a day (a long day) I was able to flatten it on both sides. Finished thickness is still 2.75" and it weighs a ton! 

The bookmatched pieces were fitted together with epoxy, I just trust the strength more than glue. I also used 8 3/8" dowels and it is reinforced underneath with steel bar every foot. I put walnut butterfly keys down the center as well.

I welded the 4x2" rectangular tube together thinking it might look a little bulky, but I think they turned out great and fit this slab. I left the welds unground and painted over them with plasti-dip. I wanted to try something other than paint. It worked out ok. 

It finished out at 6'6" long and 35+" wide. Easily seats 6 with two end chairs. I finished this table with 4 coats of semi gloss polyurethane.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

thats a very nice table. what gage tubing?


----------



## USMCSergeant (Aug 21, 2012)

It was 1/8" wall, nut sure what guage that is.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That is really sharp. I really like how you did the legs. It came together great.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

That sure is nice looking. No one will steal it, thats for sure!


----------



## USMCSergeant (Aug 21, 2012)

ACP said:


> That is really sharp. I really like how you did the legs. It came together great.


 
Thank you!


----------



## USMCSergeant (Aug 21, 2012)

Travico said:


> That sure is nice looking. No one will steal it, thats for sure!


That is true! It's a heavy beast for sure and glad I only had to move it once.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I like it!


----------



## USMCSergeant (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice work on the slab and the base. They go good together. What's cool about that table, is that it looks good in those two settings...as a console table, and in the kitchen.








 







.


----------

